Ask HN: What Are You Learning Right Now? - mechanician
======
mindcrime
The list is almost too long to post, which is one of my weaknesses... I spread
myself too thin.

That said, I've been going through a process of (re)-learning some lower level
math, and hopefully eventually transitioning into learning some math I never
studied. I stopped with Calc I in college, so my goal is to get through the
typical Calc I/II/III stuff, Differential Equations, Linear Algebra, and
Probability. Going beyond that is questionable, although I'd love to, time and
energy permitting. For all of this stuff, I'm just self-studying, using a
variety of resources: Youtube videos, Khan Academy, books, forums, etc.

Also, various aspects of Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence. I'm
doing - on Coursera - the Deeplearning.ai sequence, along with Geoffrey
Hinton's older "Neural Networks for Machine Learning" class, the "Advanced
Machine Learning" sequence from National Research University Higher School of
Economics, the "Statistics with R" sequence from Duke, and the "Data Science"
sequence from Johns Hopkins.

I'm also enrolled in the Strategic Leadership and Management sequence from
UIUC on Coursera.

And I've been using LinuxAcademy.com to study for the AWS Certified Cloud
Solutions Architect test, and the Docker Certified Associate test.

I'm also spending some time studying books on two particular topics: sales (as
in B2B / enterprise software sales) and Knowledge Management.

Free time in my life is at a premium... :-)

~~~
mindcrime
@user104245 - your post is [dead] so I can't reply to you directly. But the
main reason I'm doing the Duke one and the Johns Hopkins ones both, is that I
started with the JH one, and got to the Statistical Inference class. Some of
the reviews of that class said it was much harder than the others, while the
Duke program had an inference class that the reviews were more favorable to.
So I thought I'd jump over to the Duke one, go through it (it's shorter
anyway), then come back to the JH sequence and pick back up with their
Statistical Inference class.

It turns out, the Duke program is pretty accessible for the first three
courses, but then their course on Bayesian Statistics, IMO, gets a bit harder.
So I've been stalled out on that for a while... I keep switching sessions
because every time I start on it, I get to a certain point, get busy, put it
aside for a while, and by the time I come back to it, I've forgotten the stuff
I'd already studied and decide to start back at the beginning. I guess this
class is my version of Sisyphus and that damn rock...

One day I'll get super-focused on it and plow through.

On a related note, the main reason I'm taking that "Advanced Machine Learning"
sequence is because I enrolled in it by mistake. But I figured "fuck it, might
as well go ahead and do it now that I'm enrolled."

------
danbolt
At work we're writing game Entity-Component-Systems with EnTT[1]. It's an
interesting take compared to previous entity-subclass takes on game object
modelling. I'm excited about future work in terms of parallelizing jobs in the
future, much like Unity's ECS or the specs-rs package. [2]

[1] [https://github.com/skypjack/entt](https://github.com/skypjack/entt) [2]
[https://github.com/slide-rs/specs](https://github.com/slide-rs/specs)

------
otras
I'm currently learning simple computer fundamentals as I work through Ben
Eater's _Build an 8-bit computer from scratch_ program [0]. I remember seeing
the initial videos and thought I remembered him saying he had no plans to make
schematics/plans, but I looked it up recently and saw that he had
kits/tutorial videos. A week later and I'm working on the clock module and
enjoying it so far!

[0]: [https://eater.net/8bit/](https://eater.net/8bit/)

------
jwilbs
At work: we finally updated our prod environment to accommodate a more recent
version of Spark, so have been playing with rewriting some jobs in spark (now
that I’m not limited to only using the RDD api). At home: trying to integrate
D3 with React in as pain-free a manner as possible; just ordered an online
book thing from Swizec Teller that looks promising in that area :).

------
ecesena
Hardware! Mostly stm32 to be useful at solokeys, arduino to do a meaningful
porting, and I was excited about Android things but news are saying it’s no
longer a thing... looking forward to learning about the next thing.

------
rasikjain
Currently learning the fundamentals of Machine Learning. Once done, will be
going through fast.ai course.

------
Antoninus
Container stuff. Devops in general.

------
mbrock
How to flatten and sharpen a chisel and plane iron...

~~~
mechanician
Properly sharpening a chisel blade on a stone is an art.

------
slipwalker
flutter for mobile side-projects and typescript+nodeJS for daily job.

------
natalyarostova
Mathematical statistics

------
voldybot
Apache NiFi

------
sammex
C++

